# Twisp Vega Tank & Smok battery



## Faraaz (2/9/17)

Hi 

I just wanted to find out out if it would be safe to use a twisp Vega tank (I think it's a rebranded cubois mini ) 

On a smok stick battery 

Reason being I like the top fill and airflow because the bottom air flows leak a lot when I'm extreme heat in the car etc

I have an ego aio and love it but the battery doesn't last too good on it 

Thanks

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## daniel craig (2/9/17)

Yes it will be safe. The SMOK battery has safety features in place just like the Twisp battery therefore it will be completely safe to use.


----------



## Faraaz (4/9/17)

Thanks a lot , just wanted to make sure instead of making headlines that it blew in my face and giving a bad name to vapers


----------



## Faraaz (6/9/17)

Turns out it didn't work , seems like too much power , a few minutes down the line a new coil was burnt


----------



## Raindance (6/9/17)

Faraaz said:


> Turns out it didn't work , seems like too much power , a few minutes down the line a new coil was burnt


Is the Twisp a fixed power unit?Seems so from your reply, personally have no experience of those.


----------



## Faraaz (7/9/17)

Yip it has a built in battery , max power was 28w, recently they came with an upgrade to 40w


----------

